# Still not sure which gender - Update with pics



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

My runt Linus is over 4 weeks old, and I'm starting to have doubts that he's a boy. I know this sounds really dumb, and I had no trouble sexing my other 17 babies correctly even at 10 days, and at 4 weeks it becomes so obvious, right? 

But Linus is quite a bit behind in development (at least I hope he is only behind, perhaps he's permanently handicapped) and his hind legs are underdeveloped. So maybe his testicles are also only tiny. 

I worry because I kept one boy to keep him company, but if he's a girl he could become pregnant and that would probably the death of him (or her, I mean). I wish I could post pics, but my camera is not very good and close ups are usually blurry. 

Is there any way I could be sure of his gender? Maybe I should take him to the vet? (They are not very experienced here and don't even do speuters).

Here are some (blurry) pics to help you decide:


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Still not sure which gender*

if you can't get pictures on here I don't know

you are just going to have to get touchy-feely with the little guy & see if you can feel any goolies rolling around.


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Still not sure which gender*

Hi again dragonegg. Here is my input. I know Rocky is alot different than Linus. But that being said, Rockys development way way behind his brothers. You couldn't see any thing than BAM one day there they were! Also I would suggest looking up some photos online about sexing rats and see if those images help. Good luck!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Still not sure which gender*

4.5 weeks old rats

female (small space between anus and genitals)










male (bigger space)










Same with 24 day old rats
female









male


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, guys. I'm pretty sure he's a boy...just a really tiny one on all fronts.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, judging on how far apart his urethra and anus are, it looks like a boy to me. However, I can't promsie anything!  I'm definitely not an expert, but that's what I'd say.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

google cryptorchidism

if this is what is going on with your rat then he will most likely need to see a vet once he is a bit older & stronger so that he can be neutered. The growth of the testes inside the abdomen will cause problems with his other organs & there is an increased chance of testicular cancer.


----------



## silverchamber (Jul 24, 2007)

*the lurker steps out of the shadows*

A good way to tell it too lift up the urethra, if theres is a hole thats her vagina, if theres nothing there you've got a boy. You can also try parting the fur and looking for nipples, although this can be unreliable as the nipples are often very hard to see and easy to miss.

This is a good way to tell with ratties a few weeks old when your not sure if they're just a late bloomer or not, its not so good with tiny babies and obviously no need in adult rats... :lol: 

You're not alone, for the longest time I thought the runt in my 'buy one get 11 free' situation was a girl but after a while I found out that wasn't so. He thrived and is now four weeks old and slightly bigger than his brother


----------

